# 95 to 97 ga16de head on a 1994 block



## enjoydride (Jun 4, 2003)

Im about to purchase a 1997 ga16de head to be put on my 94 sentra and I want to know who has done it and if this cylinder heads are totally interchangeable and also what are the gains in quarter mile times and horse power.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

they should swap no problem, and youll gain about 5hp. now i've never done this, but when i was thinking about it when i owned a b13, this is what i came up with.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

if i was to do it would i need to get a new gasket and the ECU from the other ga' car which i took the head from?


----------



## enjoydride (Jun 4, 2003)

no you use the same computer because the 1994 computer is better ( obg 1 not obg2 like the 95 and so on).


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

stevenlk_20 said:


> *if i was to do it would i need to get a new gasket and the ECU from the other ga' car which i took the head from? *


yes you would need a new head gasket. you would possibly need to use the old intake manifolds too.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Actually!!!!!!!!!!!!*

They do not swap no problem. The B14 intake manifold and TB is different than the B13. There are other little things that you will need to make this work in addition to those pieces. If possible I would stick with a B13 head unless you can get all of that other stuff.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Actually!!!!!!!!!!!!*



wes said:


> *They do not swap no problem. The B14 intake manifold and TB is different than the B13. There are other little things that you will need to make this work in addition to those pieces. If possible I would stick with a B13 head unless you can get all of that other stuff. *


well i would think the head (head, valves, cams) would swap no problem, but everything else would have to be changed to what the 91 has. the intake manifold, tb, enjectors etc, etc, wouldnt swap from a 95 to a 91.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*To clarify my post*

If he gets the 97 head he will have to use the 97 intake manifold and throttlebody, fuel rail and injectors as well. This means the EGR and all of that other BS has to be attached unless he plugs it. The head botls up correctly though, right about that. Make sure you get new cylinder head bolts as well.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: To clarify my post*



wes said:


> *If he gets the 97 head he will have to use the 97 intake manifold and throttlebody, fuel rail and injectors as well. This means the EGR and all of that other BS has to be attached unless he plugs it. The head botls up correctly though, right about that. Make sure you get new cylinder head bolts as well. *


wow, thats good to know. i always thought that the b13 intake mani, would bolt right up to the b14 head. glad i didnt atempt this when i had my b13. the mods, needed to get that to work would get costly!

i think you can still swap the cams though, which is good for a few hp.


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

*jmtc*

instead of going through all the headache of swapping the head and all the misc BS that goes along with it...just switch the cams out..they make a noticeable difference and can be done much quicker and are a direct bolt in....happy tuning


----------

